# Infant Ring Bearers....how to get down the aisle?



## OhHappyZ

So I have a wedding coming up in May (yay!). I will explain my dilemma below (names have been modified):

I have three flower girls: Kay, Pey, and Mia. Kay and Pey are twins (9 years old), and Mia is 8 and will be walking with her mom (one of my bridesmaids) and her soon-to-be-step-dad (one of OH's groomsmen).

I have three ring bearers: M, Dar, and Dem. Dar and Dem are twins (5 months old) and M is 1 year and will be walking himself (should be adorable, whether he makes it all the way or not, his mom will be there to help if he needs.)

So since I have a twin-crazy family, I was loving the idea of the twin girls "escorting" the twin boys down the aisle. They will have long dresses, so I don't want them to carry them, because tripping is possible. I've thought about having a wagon for each boy that each girl guides down the aisle, but I can't really find any affordable ones (I guess I could buy used for $75, then resell once I'm done?). 

Does anyone have any other ideas for how the twins can escort the twins down the aisle?? I'm kind of drawing a blank. The aisle is tile, so maybe I can make pillow type thingies that can slide down the aisle, like a wagon but different....would that be weird? I'm thinking crazy thoughts now. :dohh:

Help! What do you guys think? :shrug:


----------



## LoraLoo

I love the idea of the older twins taking the little twins down the aisle- very sweet. I don't think the pillow idea would work, they could fall off. I also agree at 9 they shouldn't really be carrying them, Especially if they have dresses they could trip over. 
Not sure what the solution is, I will have a think and post if anything pops up! X


----------



## OhHappyZ

The one year old ring bearer is the twin girls' brother, so they are used to handling babies and have been very hands on in holding and helping raise him this past year, so I trust they can carry them down the aisle, I just don't want them to trip with their long dresses.:blush:


----------



## LoraLoo

I know youre not in the uk, but what about something like this? 
https://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/e...5449&category=19024&pm=1&ds=0&t=1459015848203


----------



## LoraLoo

They have different ones to that was just an example- the wheels come down so can be pulled


----------



## OhHappyZ

:haha: That is so cute and funny!! I've never seen anything like that around here, so I'm sure I won't be able to find one, but that is a cute idea!


----------



## OhHappyZ

They could be pushed too? But I still dont know what the vehicle would be!


----------



## happynewmom1

Here is one that looks like US :) I have never seen anything like that before. So cute! https://jet.com/product/Kids-Giraff...ocking-Chair/de3971e1b60e453eba836b767c4e58e4


----------

